# fun fall ride in Delaware



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

I had the day off from work and decided to take advantage of the beautiful weather so I hopped on my new bike and went for a 50 mile ride. The ride started in Middletown at the St. Andrew's school and then I found my way to highway 9, first northbound and then I took it south, passing over several small bridges and with countless farms on either side. It was a lot of fun. I hope everyone else is also enjoying these last days of fall foliage.


----------



## bobnotrob (Nov 4, 2004)

*Very cool.*

I assume you cannot promise such spectacular scenery when I visit in December right?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures. I'll be headed that way in a few weeks, sorry I missed the leaves.


----------

